# Mr Wood****



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Although these little guys are migratory just like ducks and doves, they are primarily found and hunted in the soggy privit bottoms and thick underbrush of the widwest and southeast. This one was shot by my buddy Justin Wiseman (GOT) while I was down hunting with him and his brother Quintin (AP) in GA.

Talk about "hide in plane sight"! These little guys just squat down in the leaf litter and hold still and you just *can't see them*! One time Quintin's dog Michah was locked up right in the middle of a big flat. I walked in to flush the bird and surveyed the whole area in front of the dogs nose looking for what ever it was she was pointing. It was just plain ground, nothing there except leaves, pine needles, and sticks. "How was anything hiding right there"!??? Then, like a Klingon ship de-cloaking off the port bow the bird appeared. Right in plain sight. I thought,"I'll just reach down and grab him!" Not! I took one step towards him and he rose up and was gone right over Quintin's head. Neither one of us got a shot! :lol:

This was the first wood**** I've ever mounted. And I don't mind telling you it was a *PUKE* to mount! The only other bird to give me this much trouble was a Mourning Dove.

Anyway, Enjoy. 
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/mrwood****.jpg


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That is some nice grass and bark, now when are you going to put the bird in the mount?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

To sum it up: MASTERPIECE! Nice work again Tex!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME work tex


----------



## God of Thunder (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!
It was worth the wait buddy. I can't wait to get my hand on him. That is one of the most amazing things I have seen. You know what else was is cool about that bird? My late dog Tori pointed that bugger for me. I will sit it right next to her remains and have one more memory to hold on to. Thanks again buddy. Looking forward to seeing you tom. night. JW


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

God of Thunder said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!
> It was worth the wait buddy. I can't wait to get my hand on him. That is one of the most amazing things I have seen. You know what else was is cool about that bird? My late dog Tori pointed that bugger for me. I will sit it right next to her remains and have one more memory to hold on to. Thanks again buddy. Looking forward to seeing you tom. night. JW


Now just find that hun that Polly pointed and retrieved and you can complete the ensemble.


----------

